# Detailer's Domain: 12 Lexus GS350 FSport - New Car Prep with Wolf's Hard Body



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 12 Lexus GS350 F Sport
Requirement: New Car Prep -- > Remove all imperfections caused by dealer prep and ready the car for Wolf's Hard Body
Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Auto Finesse Iron Out
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Compound - Menzerna FG400 
- Final Polish - Sonax 3/6 Nano Polish 
- Last step - Wolf's Hard Body
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Auto Finesse Iron Out
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Menzerna FG400
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6
Wolf's Hard Body
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Griot's 3 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes BigFoot LHR 21ES Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Adam's Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Prep: Pre Soak, Decon, Autoscrub, Wheels, Tires, Wheel Wells

















































Wheels were cleaned up 









After the prep this is what we found on the paint

































































Masking the car prior to correction

















Various 50/50 shots

















The rear bumper was in bad shape

































50/50 shot of the rear bumper - lots of progress
Under a halogen 

























Under an LED

















Dan buffing off polish to find a mirror shine









After Menzerna FG400 and Sonax Nano Polish we were able to achieve some nice results

















After Wolf's Hard Body


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Man, you're good! :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

That is awesome, :thumb:.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Stunning work. Wolf's looks fantastic on black cars.👍


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys! :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Brilliant! :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

i like this car and the black colour of course.. pics are awesome


----------

